# Mantis Kung Fu



## masherdong (Jun 15, 2008)

This is me doing "Little Mantis" at our school's graduation ceremony. Not one of my better performances. Keep in mind that I did 101 burpees in just over 10 min earlier in the day.  So, my legs and upper torso were shot.  lol






Enjoy!


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 15, 2008)

masherdong said:


> This is me doing "Little Mantis" at our school's graduation ceremony. Not one of my better performances. Keep in mind that I did 101 burpees in just over 10 min earlier in the day.  So, my legs and upper torso were shot.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little bit of advice...

Most viewers won't know if it was a good, bad, or indifferent performance in general, nor will they know whether it was one of your best, your worst, or simply average performances.  Unless there's some sort of glaring error and restart, or you tell them...


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 15, 2008)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Jun 15, 2008)

101 Burpees? For the love of God man, why?

Out of curiosity, what system of mantis do you proactice, as that form is not one I am familiar with?


----------



## masherdong (Jun 15, 2008)

Taiji_Mantis said:


> 101 Burpees? For the love of God man, why?
> 
> Out of curiosity, what system of mantis do you proactice, as that form is not one I am familiar with?



Why?  Wanted a quick complete body workout.

Well, I have been told that we do Taiji Plum Flower, but with a lot of Wah Lum mixed into it.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Jul 22, 2008)

Holy crap man that was awesome!

KUDOS FOR YOU!


----------



## jkembry (Jul 22, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Little bit of advice...
> 
> Most viewers won't know if it was a good, bad, or indifferent performance in general, nor will they know whether it was one of your best, your worst, or simply average performances.  Unless there's some sort of glaring error and restart, or you tell them...




Exactly...I had no idea if it was good, bad or indifferent....but based on what I saw and assuming it was good I'll give it a 10.  Guess I need to learn a little more on this style.


----------

